

Show HN: My idea dump tumblr just started.  - kiriappeee
http://ideadumpster.tumblr.com/post/3378167792/i-felt-selfish

======
JonLim
I don't mean to criticize but I had a horrible time just reading through your
text - it's all very poorly spaced out and distracted me from your message.

Best of luck.

~~~
kiriappeee
Thanks, I shall change the theme to something a lot more sensible :)

edit - I chose that theme since I thought it fit with the theme of the blog
itself. Changing it now to something focused on readability.

edit 2 - fixed hopefully. thanks for feedback

------
kiriappeee
First idea is up @ [http://ideadumpster.tumblr.com/post/3519544823/facebook-
game...](http://ideadumpster.tumblr.com/post/3519544823/facebook-game-
idea-30-first-dates)

Do check the rest of the tumblr to get an idea on how it will work. I'm
planning on putting in quite an effort to try and make a name for myself so if
anyone has any suggestions on how I can use these to connect with startups
later on please chime in and shout out some support. Thanks. And stay tuned
for more dumps in the near future.

